# Looking for a Kenmore lid switch



## Steve76 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have an older Kenmore All in One stacked washer/dryer unit.  The lid switch for the washer is bad, and I am looking for a replacement.  The label plate is worn, and I cannot make out one of the numbers, but from what I can read the model number is 417?89670800, with the ? replacing the unreadable number.  There also appears to be a manufacture date of 1/88 on the plate, so the unit appears to be nearly 20 years old.

I would like to repair the unit if possible, as it still works well, but I am having trouble finding a replacement part without the complete model number.  If anyone could help with the model, or part, number, I would appreciate it.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 30, 2007)

Is this it?

http://www.repairclinic.com/SmartSearch/SSPartDetail.aspx?PartID=615667&PPStack=1

I think the '?' is a '.'


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 30, 2007)

Sometimes a light sanding with emery cloth will make serial numbers show up better. It works especially well on air conditioner compressors where the numbers are all rusted up.
Glenn


----------



## CraigFL (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you tried looking at www.sears.com in the parts section?  Sometimes you can find parts for older machines there. The usually have op, service & parts manuals/diagrams there too...

Also... sometimes they have been known to hide important paperwork that would ID the machine on the machine itself in some location that only service personnel would find.


----------



## Steve76 (Dec 31, 2007)

I did check sears.com, and I couldn't find anything.  The link that ToolGuy posted looks similar, but not quite the same.  

I did find a tech sheet in a envelope inside the unit.  The part number on the sheet was 144179-000, but I couldn't find that number referenced on sears.com either.  The tech sheet had system schematics, but did not refer to the model number of the washer/dryer at all.


----------

